
Cheesegraters and Crystals - ingve
https://leancrew.com/all-this/2019/06/cheesegraters-and-crystals/
======
makip
“I have no idea how this “maximizes airflow”—I suspect maximum airflow would
come if the holes from one side were drilled straight through.”

I believe the claim apple are making is that increases the surface area, and
therefore it acts as a more effective heat sink, not that it maximises
airflow.

~~~
wmf
It sure doesn't look like the case is touching any components thus acting as a
heat sink.

~~~
sudhirj
On the monitor it’s a pure heat sink. On the computer probably not so much.

~~~
chansiky
This makes a lot of sense. High nit monitors, are extremely hot. (they’re
basically light bulbs), and the hotter they get the shorter they last. In that
case it makes a lot of sense to maximize airflow and heat dissipation, not
just one or the other. And from a design standpoint it does so in a very thin
space which is important because equivalently bright monitors are about a half
a foot thick if not an entire foot thick. I’d imagine the effects are still
helpful for a hot computer as well. People are really under appreciative about
the design and engineering work that went into building the latest Mac Pro,
the monitor (and even the stand), but I realize I’m probably in a very small
minority of people.

